# Frog Question :)



## richoman_3 (May 10, 2010)

hey guys im thinking about setting up a massive frog enclosure soon but have one question

can i house more than 1 species together fine, ( and if they can be ) will a pair of each species breed fine without other species interuppting or something like that ?


cheers Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (May 11, 2010)

bump, cmon guys


----------



## IgotFrogs (May 11, 2010)

PM sent ....


----------



## sweethips12 (May 11, 2010)

i have read of green tree frogs and magnifent tree frogs being kept together, but havent tryed it myself yet. Just remeber that most frogs are canabals, so i would tend to just stick with a huge tank full of all the same species and size.


----------



## bfg23 (May 11, 2010)

I keep a green tree frog and a green and golden bell frog in the one tank.
Everything has been good for a few years now.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 11, 2010)

ok thanks guys , do you think they would breed with other sp in the tank ?
also how big do green tree frogs get ?

Nick


----------



## IgotFrogs (May 11, 2010)

a green can get around 10cms .... they get huge lol .... also a magnificent gets bigger


----------



## syeph8 (May 11, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> also how big do green tree frogs get ?


 
havnt had em since i was like 8 but i remember having a big one. about the size of the average adults fist. (unless mine is bigger or smaller than average) no pics though unfortunately


----------



## richoman_3 (May 11, 2010)

wow 10cm, they are big , can someone give me a list ( or from the top of their head ) of frogs that get around that same size


----------



## sweethips12 (May 12, 2010)

White lips, Magnificents and Green Tree Frogs grow between 10-13cm. Most other species only grow between 4-8.5cm.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 12, 2010)

sweethips12 said:


> White lips, Magnificents and Green Tree Frogs grow between 10-13cm. Most other species only grow between 4-8.5cm.


 
ok thanks for that  do you think frogs around the 7cm mark would be safe with green tree frogs and the rest or not really


----------



## IgotFrogs (May 12, 2010)

i would say you need to keep them all around the same size ..... as borthers and sisters can be come lunch for any frogs if they are the smaller .... my gtfs quite happy eat fuzzy mice


----------



## sweethips12 (May 12, 2010)

IgotFrogs, that is cool. Mine wont even look at pinky rats or mice, they are so fussy! Its only crickets and moths for them, and the occasional grasshopper or such. They dont even like woodies lol.


----------



## IgotFrogs (May 12, 2010)

omg minen love mice but they cant be given to often ... mine only really get what ever my hatchie childreni dosent eat but they love them ....


----------



## wasgij (May 12, 2010)

as mentioned, if they are around the same size they'll be tight. otherwise, yum yum. I keep green trees and white lips together without a problem


----------



## xavarx7 (May 12, 2010)

Hey, yeah i keep Spotted marsh frogs and southern brown tree frogs together, and i also keep Red eyed tree frogs with southern angle headed dragons, and they do fine


----------



## frognut (May 19, 2010)

I have a 3ft hx3ft w x2ft deep enclosure and have greens, white lips and magnificents all in the one with no problems at all. One big happy family. Also one of my white lips is 14cms long and is a very fussy eater.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 19, 2010)

frognut said:


> I have a 3ft hx3ft w x2ft deep enclosure and have greens, white lips and magnificents all in the one with no problems at all. One big happy family. Also one of my white lips is 14cms long and is a very fussy eater.


 
awesome, thats what i plan to do 
do you have any pics of your setup ?


----------

